# new italian web site abouto macro



## cordiero (May 24, 2005)

i would just promote a new italian web site about macro photography. Tips and news about macrophotos, gallery and forum. Unfortunatelly, only in Italian language.

http://macrofotografia.kay.it

tell me what you think about it
thanks
a.cordiero


----------



## airgunr (May 25, 2005)

Unfortuantely I don't know Italian so it's of limited use to me.


----------

